# Vivarium sealant



## Lala1984 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi guys
I am picking up a new viv at the weekend that needs to be sealed, can anyone recommend a safe sealant to use. The viv will be used for 2 Australian Water Dragons
Thanks


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lala1984 said:


> Hi guys
> I am picking up a new viv at the weekend that needs to be sealed, can anyone recommend a safe sealant to use. The viv will be used for 2 Australian Water Dragons
> Thanks


 
Hi

This is the one we use in our vivs and sell a lot of.
You must let it air well after sealing

Geocel Aquarium Sealant - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

If you're sealing the joints you want an aquarium silicone: Pollywog Shop: Aquarium Silicone.
If you're wanting to seal the wood itself I'd look at an acrylic polymer varnish.


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

We have geocel sealant
AND WE ARE CHEAPER THAN SPS ON IT AS WELL!!!!!


----------

